# Doerr 3 phase motor- 440 or 220?



## Reddmax (Aug 28, 2013)

I have a 2557 Logan lathe that I purchased at an auction.  It's in good condition, however I don't know if its wired for 220 3phase or 440 3phase.  The motor faceplate says it can run on either, however I've never worked with a 60s era Doerr motor and I can't find specs on the web.  Does anyone have an idea?

Redd


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Red,

if it's a dual voltage wye wound motor it's pretty easy to tell.

look at the tap configuration.

 if wires (4,5,6) are bound together and (1,7)  ( 2,8 )  and  ( 3,9 ) are paired up and have main power fed to them,you have a motor that is wired for 220

if wires (4,7) (5,8)  (6,9)  are paired up and wires  ( 1 ) ( 2 ) ( 3 ) all have main power wires fed to them you have a 440 wired motor.

i hope the info helps out

let me know if you need help, i can walk you through it

mike)


----------



## Reddmax (Sep 1, 2013)

Mike,

Your description was spot on.  4 through 6 are joined, plus the other three legs are as noted.  Thank you so much for your input.  I have ordered a 2 hp Hitachi VFD for phase conversion and control and will hopefully be powering up the beast this week.

Redd



Ulma Doctor said:


> Hi Red,
> 
> if it's a dual voltage wye wound motor it's pretty easy to tell.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 2, 2013)

Good luck,
let us know how it works out!!


----------

